
The Great Ape Dictionary Experiment: do you speak chimpanzee? - cmsefton
http://greatapedictionary.wp.st-andrews.ac.uk/experiment/
======
cmsefton
Some background on the experiment: [https://phys.org/news/2017-07-online-
reveals-humans-instinct...](https://phys.org/news/2017-07-online-reveals-
humans-instinctively-apes.html)

BBC Radio 4's Inside Science did a segment on it, too:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08xxdq1](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08xxdq1)

